# Tonight's Cowboys @ Bears game - what's with the Spanish?



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm bilingual, having learned Spanish by choice while going through school. I'm even certified to teach it. However, I cannot stand that Spanish gets as much equal footing as English does. So why am I mentioning this? Either something weird is going on or I'm not dreaming. 

During tonight's NBC Cowboys @ Bears game, the came back from a commercial break with the game score showing on the screen (with a beautiful shot of the Chicago skyline at night serving as the backdrop), then there was a flicker of the screen and the entire game score and all was showing in Spanish. The game resumed and the info at the bottom of the screen was all in Spanish! About 10 seconds later it changed back to English. I rewound to verify this.

A little while later they showed a Maddon '08 video game commercial and the whole thing--audio and all--was in Spanish! WTF?!?

FYI, this was on channel 82, the NBC East HD feed (the sound is much better than my NBC OTA HD feed).

Anyone else notice anything weird like this?


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I saw this too and couldn't believe it.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Now they have spanish graphics on the screen!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

What country is this???


----------



## pfaieat6 (Jul 26, 2007)

It is to celebrate and reconize National Hispanic month.

I love when you call certain companies on the phone and the automated says "press 1 for English"....????


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Why is this national hispanic month? Why does every group need a special day, week, or month?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

pfaieat6 said:


> It is to celebrate and reconize National Hispanic month.
> 
> I love when you call certain companies on the phone and the automated says "press 1 for English"....????


When is it American citizen's month, and can we have OUR identity back?

I don't think there's anyone more multi-cultural than this 100% Polish person who can speak Spanish and teaches Social Studies; but I am adamant about what's American should stay American.


----------



## hrobbs (Jan 22, 2007)

The Cowboys have a large fan base in Mexico. Their games are broadcast in Spanish there. NBC showed the Mexican announcers, so the score in Spanish was a natural follow up to that. Chill out, they're not coming across the border to get anyone.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Try living in S Fla. I read in the paper the other day that in the tri-county area(W. Palm Beach, Ft Laud, Miami)that English speaking Americans are now the minority.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

hrobbs said:


> The Cowboys have a large fan base in Mexico. Their games are broadcast in Spanish there. NBC showed the Mexican announcers, so the score in Spanish was a natural follow up to that.


So, the mexican's are watching NBC?



hrobbs said:


> Chill out, they're not coming across the border to get anyone.


I think they are.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

hrobbs said:


> The Cowboys have a large fan base in Mexico. Their games are broadcast in Spanish there. NBC showed the Mexican announcers, so the score in Spanish was a natural follow up to that. Chill out, they're not coming across the border to get anyone.


They've been showing Spanish commercials and graphics all game. This is no "run-up."


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

hrobbs said:


> The Cowboys have a large fan base in Mexico. Their games are broadcast in Spanish there. NBC showed the Mexican announcers, so the score in Spanish was a natural follow up to that. Chill out, they're not coming across the border to get anyone.


They just havn't made it to Detroit yet


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I thought they already made it to Detroit.

What the heck is going on with the halftime show?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I didn't see it, but suspect it was probably a goof up in the control room. These things happen sometimes. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=98372


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

No, it was because this is National Hispanic Month (I think that is the name.) It was announced in the pre-game. 
That is why Gloria Estefan sang the national anthem (showing the stain from hair color on her scalp in the HD close-ups, by the way.)


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> No, it was because this is National Hispanic Month (I think that is the name.) It was announced in the pre-game.
> That is why Gloria Estefan sang the national anthem (showing the stain from hair color on her scalp in the HD close-ups, by the way.)


I was just waiting for her to sing it in spanish!


----------



## koko (Aug 17, 2007)

I could understand if it was a soccer game, but this is football...AMERICA'S game!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Si! Si!


----------



## gonzlobo (Jul 4, 2006)

You guys on this forum get pissy for the littlest things. Grow a pair, boys.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

We're not getting pissy. We just want things as they should be. Enough of this slow assimilation. This is exactly how the Borg operated!


----------



## HouseBowlrz (Jul 15, 2007)

pfaieat6 said:


> I love when you call certain companies on the phone and the automated says "press 1 for English"....????


I saw this on a bumper sticker a while back: "This is America. I shouldn't have to press 1 for English"


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Esta es America....


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

HouseBowlrz said:


> I saw this on a bumper sticker a while back: "This is America. I shouldn't have to press 1 for English"


Big Fat Ditto!

Gonzlobo.. no soup for you.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

This country is being taking over without one shot being fired   I'm sick of it also :barf: I wouldn't go to a Spanish speaking country and expect them to all speak English and have everything available to me in English. They never joined the "melting pot" for some reason


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Because they think they are taking back this country for their native Mexico.. Before you know it, you will have to press "2" for English...


----------



## demonstimpy (Jul 29, 2004)

One of the reasons I left.



davring said:


> Try living in S Fla. I read in the paper the other day that in the tri-county area(W. Palm Beach, Ft Laud, Miami)that English speaking Americans are now the minority.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I would have left, too! When I visit FL, I feel like I am in Mexico.. its just not the United States down there anymore, it seems. ;-)


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

n3ntj said:


> Because they think they are taking back this country for their native Mexico.. Before you know it, you will have to press "2" for English...


Pobrecito! Pulsa 2 para inglés. :lol:


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

That's what I'm saying! : - )


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Ahora comprendo!


----------

